# Princess and the Frog



## planetq (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Folks!

Just wanted to do some shameless advertising here....haha

GO WATCH it! Princess and the Frog opened nation-wide on friday.

I worked on it as an animator, and it would be great if you guys went and saw it..

It's hand drawn animation, just like the older days!

Here's for hoping that it will break 40-mil, on opening weekend!

I am curious to see what you guys think of it.

Thanks...


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, seriously?

Edit: You really worked on it?

That's so cool!


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2009)

Not really my thing but since you worked on it I may watch it. I avoid the theaters like the plague so I can't help you there.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool. I will try to take my young kids to see it!


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 16, 2009)

Saw it this weekend, and I really enjoyed it! Always been a fan of Disney 2D features, and I'm glad they returned to the medium. I mean, CGI looks great and all, but there's something lacking compared to hand drawn.

You a tweener, or did you get to work on key cels?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

oh boy ! a celebrity, and I know em!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 16, 2009)

I may take the "boss" this weekend if we don't make cookies. That's really cool to have an animator here of your level. You should pitch a mantis movie.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 16, 2009)

Would you sign one of my mantids?


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 16, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Would you sign one of my mantids?


  :lol:


----------



## planetq (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow thanks folks-

It only made 24 mil on the weekend, which isn't that good..(even if it got #1 on the box office for that weekend)..



batsofchaos said:


> Saw it this weekend, and I really enjoyed it! Always been a fan of Disney 2D features, and I'm glad they returned to the medium. I mean, CGI looks great and all, but there's something lacking compared to hand drawn.You a tweener, or did you get to work on key cels?


Sweet! I wasn't an inbetweener on the film- But I did my own inbetweens(You can either give the inbetweens to inbetweeners, or you can just do them yourself). I just animated on the film. We also don't use cels anymore- it's all pencil then digital.

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 22, 2009)

Cels are definitely a thing of the past, but when I was studying animation everyone used cel as a slang for frame and that stuck with me.


----------

